# Early B-Day Present from chrisie.....



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 15306
View attachment 15307
View attachment 15308


Had to repost the Pic's---They look much better in person--Pretty much speaks for itself---:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

well it is a happy birthday


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy B'Day, great gift!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Hitch a ride to the "Paddy" wagon...

Great gift, Paul. Happy Birthday on Saturday! Enjoy...


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy bday


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Chrisie sure takes good care of you Paul. Nothing purdier than a full box of Padron maduro. Happy birthday in advance bro!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Sweet. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday great gift!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super gift!*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice smokes! Happy early birthday!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice b-day gift:dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!! Happy B-day!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice gift!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Now that is a nice B-Day present!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

not a bad way to start off a great b-day!! happy birthday paul!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

happy birthday and congrrats on the awesome early present


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice
that should keep you happy till your next birthday
(or maybe quarter birthday :lol


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn! That girl is too good for you!:lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy birthday. Congrats.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy birth day to you


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Dam, you are one lucky basterd! A earrly B.D-packet, probably one on your birthday and I'm sure you get another next week! :biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Bday gift there


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone on the B-day wishes. If not for a couple of guys here this would not have been possible. Also I will be sending a few of these babies out to show my appreciation and the rest will sleep for a good period of time.

Thanks again Everyone!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Happy birthday Paul I'm glad you where able to get some where did you end up getting them?


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

jitzy said:


> .....I'm glad you where able to get some ....


You are talking about the Padron's, right?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Happy birthday Paul I'm glad you where able to get some where did you end up getting them?


My wife picked them up for me and she won't tell me--I think she thinks I'm trying to see if she spent to much money..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

PMM88Jr said:


> You are talking about the Padron's, right?


That Too----:roflmao:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics thx for sharing again!!


----------

